
A Dramatic Increase in Annual Average Temperatures for U.S. Cities This Decade - omerhj
https://www.wunderground.com/cat6/dramatic-increase-annual-average-temperatures-us-cities-decade
======
slater
No but see climate change is a liberal conspiracy

